# Chaos Quarter: Horde - A princess, a motley crew, and a space horde collide...



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Introducing the third book in the Chaos Quarter series, CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, now available for pre-order on Amazon (Delivers June 1st!).

Chaos Quarter:Horde

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0711TPRBH

Twice before Rex Vahl has been sent out into the lawless Chaos Quarter, and barely managed to get back alive. Now the Free Terran Commonwealth calls on him to do the impossible once again. A princess of the Māori Republic needs to get home. There she is to take part in an arranged marriage that will hopeful end a vicious civil war that has plagued her nation for nearly a decade. She's not thrilled with the situation, but feels it's her duty to end the slaughter. The only way to get her there: Through the violent backwater of the Chaos Quarter.

But Rex's previous trips may not be enough to prepare him for this new mission. When an assassin tries to kill the princess in the heart of the Commonwealth itself, it becomes clear that a powerful player wants to make sure the princess never reaches Māori space. Worst still, the attack may have something to do with a mysterious power that roams the Chaos Quarter, pillaging worlds at will. To survive Rex and his crew will have to learn to take on a new type of enemy, one that isn't concerned with politics or power. This is an enemy that has no need of diplomacy or mercy, no need for the games that nations play. This is an enemy that lives solely for the exquisite joy of the kill...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread in the Bazaar.  )

KBoards is a fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Available today on Amazon!

He's got a princess with a wandering eye that he has to get home to her fiance, a crew that will follow him to death if they're not the cause of it, and an interstellar Horde chasing him every step of the way with nothing but death on their minds...just the kind of job he likes.

CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Pillaging hordes, promiscuous princesses, psychotic cyborgs, tropical Eskimos, space Mormons, and a man who thinks it’s a good idea to go 1/10th speed of light inside an atmosphere…just another day in the Chaos Quarter.

CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, book three in the series, available on Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Far from home, missing your commander, outnumbered eight-hundred-to-one…sounds like just another day in the Chaos Quarter.

CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, available from Amazon!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Plagued by civil war, the curiously monarchical Maori 'Republic' has been looking for a sign to hope for eight long, bloody years.  That sign comes in the form of a marriage, between the king's daughter and the rebel leader.  Meant to bring peace by merging the factions, there are some who doubt something as superficial as a royal wedding can end the bloodshed.  And the princess involved might just be one of those people.

If that's not discomforting enough, there are forces outside the Republic, in the depths of the Chaos Quarter, who are bound and determined to see the wedding never happen.  They have a vested interest in seeing the Maori continue to tear themselves apart, and they're not about to see their designs ruined by a promiscuous Maori princess and a crew of Terran odd-balls...

CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, available on Amazon!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Harakoke ngati Wiremu, princess of the Maori Republic, has spent the last four years of her life livign in New York, safe from the civil war plaguing her people.  And she hasn't exactly been living a quiet life either.  Known for living the high life and taking advantage of the city's famous red-light districts, Harakoke is always on the lookout for a good time.  When word comes that she is to take part in an arranged marriage to end the war and save her people, she starts looking for one last fling before a life of duty and servility.  And the man she chooses is Rex Vahl himself...

But Rex's influence may be the last thing she needs.  His love of freedom has her asking questions she hasn't asked before:  Is her life hers, or the property of her people?  Does she exist to serve others as determined by her birth, or to serve herself as determined by choice?  And given a ravenous space Horde is after all of them, will she even live long enough to try and answer these questions?


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Something is tormenting wide swaths of the Chaos Quarter, something worse than the normal plague or pirates, lawlessness, and political instability.  A force is on the move, destroying cities, settlements, sometimes entire worlds.  They take what they need, leaving nothing behind.  Those they meet, they kill, and those that they leave alive usually wish they'd died early on.  What drives them. nobody knows.  What there goal is, nobody is sure.  But for some reason they've taken an interest in seeing the Maori Civil War continue, which puts them in direct conflict with Rex Vahl and his crew.  They are bound and determined to get the princess home so a truce can be made, and are going to have to survive one of the worst Hordes the universe has ever seen to do it...

CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, available on Amazon!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

For Second, figuring out how to be human is difficult enough.  She spent nearly a century deprived of free will, genetically engineered to be the perfect slave, before she was freed.  Now she's making strides and becoming more and more like a regular person, or as regular as someone in her situation can be.  But she faces a new challenge: attraction.  Long drawn to her captain and liberator, she finds herself in over her head emotionally when he takes up with another.  As if fighting off interstellar vermin isn't enough, she now has to try and piece together how to deal with jealousy.  And as is usually the case, her solutions tend to be blunt and unusual, to say the least...

CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, available on Amazon!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Jake Gaderi, a cyborg and exile from the world of Cyberdan, is used to getting stares.  As the only known cyborg in the Commonwealth, he's inevitably the center of attention.  He doesn't mind though, he's the sort of guy that doesn't mind being in the middle of it all.  But on his latest mission out into the Chaos Quarter he discovers that he's not as unique as he thinks, and that another of his people might be out-and-about, using his enhanced abilities to do devastating harm to innocent people.  Suddenly Jake is no long the odd-man-out, in fact, his knowledge of cyborg society and technology may be the only thing that saves Rex Vahl and his crew...

See for yourself in CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, book three in the series!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Lucius Alvadile owes everything to Rex Vahl; for taking him in, giving him a new life, even introducing him to his future wife!  He's content to serves his number two on his missions, through he doesn't have much of a choice, given his residency status is contingent upon him doing so.  But the way this mission is going, being number two isn't going to be enough.  Lucius may soon find himself having to take command, and to weigh the life of the friend he owes so much with the mission he is honor-bound to complete.  What choice he makes is anybody's guess.  See for yourself in CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, available from Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Harakoke ngati Wiremu was raised a princess, until civil war broke out and ravaged her homeland.  Send away for her own safety by her father, the king; she has spent the last four years living a charmed life in New York.  And being the lively type, she's not been shy about enjoying the many pleasures and vices the city has to offer.  Exposed to freedom, she now finds herself conflicted when word arrives or an arranged marriage between her and the rebel leader.  She feels that as a princess she has a duty to her people, but can't help but realize that a woman truly free would not allow herself to be moved around like a pawn on a chess-board.  And the fact that she's having casual sex with the captain taking her home really isn't simplifying the matter...

CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, book three of the Chaos Quarter series.  Available on Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Rex Vahl is used to insane missions, he's survived two already. But what seems like an easy job, bringing a princess home, turns into something far worse when he runs afoul or a barbaric power. Massively outnumbered and outgunned, Rex is going to have to pull out every trick he knows to try and get through. But even that might not be enough when he finds himself separated from his ship, and forced to hope that his crew knows enough tricks to save _him_.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Pillaging hordes, promiscuous princesses, psychotic cyborgs, tropical Eskimos, space Mormons, and a man who thinks it's a good idea to go 1/10th speed of light inside an atmosphere...just another day in the Chaos Quarter.

CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, book three in the series, available on Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Far from home, missing your commander, outnumbered eight-hundred-to-one...sounds like just another day in the Chaos Quarter.
CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, available from Amazon!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Plagued by civil war, the curiously monarchical Maori 'Republic' has been looking for a sign to hope for eight long, bloody years.  That sign comes in the form of a marriage, between the king's daughter and the rebel leader.  Meant to bring peace by merging the factions, there are some who doubt something as superficial as a royal wedding can end the bloodshed.  And the princess involved might just be one of those people.

If that's not discomforting enough, there are forces outside the Republic, in the depths of the Chaos Quarter, who are bound and determined to see the wedding never happen.  They have a vested interest in seeing the Maori continue to tear themselves apart, and they're not about to see their designs ruined by a promiscuous Maori princess and a crew of Terran odd-balls...

CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, available on Amazon!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Harakoke ngati Wiremu, princess of the Maori Republic, has spent the last four years of her life livign in New York, safe from the civil war plaguing her people.  And she hasn't exactly been living a quiet life either.  Known for living the high life and taking advantage of the city's famous red-light districts, Harakoke is always on the lookout for a good time.  When word comes that she is to take part in an arranged marriage to end the war and save her people, she starts looking for one last fling before a life of duty and servility.  And the man she chooses is Rex Vahl himself...

But Rex's influence may be the last thing she needs.  His love of freedom has her asking questions she hasn't asked before:  Is her life hers, or the property of her people?  Does she exist to serve others as determined by her birth, or to serve herself as determined by choice?  And given a ravenous space Horde is after all of them, will she even live long enough to try and answer these questions?

CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, available on Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Something is tormenting wide swaths of the Chaos Quarter, something worse than the normal plague or pirates, lawlessness, and political instability.  A force is on the move, destroying cities, settlements, sometimes entire worlds.  They take what they need, leaving nothing behind.  Those they meet, they kill, and those that they leave alive usually wish they'd died early on.  What drives them. nobody knows.  What there goal is, nobody is sure.  But for some reason they've taken an interest in seeing the Maori Civil War continue, which puts them in direct conflict with Rex Vahl and his crew.  They are bound and determined to get the princess home so a truce can be made, and are going to have to survive one of the worst Hordes the universe has ever seen to do it...

CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, available on Amazon!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

For Second, figuring out how to be human is difficult enough.  She spent nearly a century deprived of free will, genetically engineered to be the perfect slave, before she was freed.  Now she's making strides and becoming more and more like a regular person, or as regular as someone in her situation can be.  But she faces a new challenge: attraction.  Long drawn to her captain and liberator, she finds herself in over her head emotionally when he takes up with another.  As if fighting off interstellar vermin isn't enough, she now has to try and piece together how to deal with jealousy.  And as is usually the case, her solutions tend to be blunt and unusual, to say the least...

CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, available on Amazon!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

He's got a princess with a wandering eye that he has to get home to her fiance, a crew that will follow him to death if they're not the cause of it, and an interstellar Horde chasing him every step of the way with nothing but death on their minds...just the kind of job he likes.

CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, available on Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Plagued by civil war, the curiously monarchical Maori 'Republic' has been looking for a sign to hope for eight long, bloody years.  That sign comes in the form of a marriage, between the king's daughter and the rebel leader.  Meant to bring peace by merging the factions, there are some who doubt something as superficial as a royal wedding can end the bloodshed.  And the princess involved might just be one of those people.

If that's not discomforting enough, there are forces outside the Republic, in the depths of the Chaos Quarter, who are bound and determined to see the wedding never happen.  They have a vested interest in seeing the Maori continue to tear themselves apart, and they're not about to see their designs ruined by a promiscuous Maori princess and a crew of Terran odd-balls...

CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, available on Amazon.

Fourth book in the series available on 9/0/2019!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Discounted price, this weekend only : $.99 for pulse-pounding, space opera adventure!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Looking for a space opera that doesn't disappoint?  A motley crew take on a murderous horde of space marauders, reminiscent of Genghis Khan, in a desperate attempt to get a princess home and end a bloody civil war.  Pulse-pounding, pulp-inspired scifi adventure.  CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, available as an e-book on Amazon!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Rex Vahl is used to insane missions, he's survived two already.  But what seems like an easy job, bringing a princess home, turns into something far worse when he runs afoul or a barbaric power.  Massively outnumbered and outgunned, Rex is going to have to pull out every trick he knows to try and get through.  But even that might not be enough when he finds himself separated from his ship, and forced to hope that his crew knows enough tricks to save him.  CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, available on Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Pillaging hordes, promiscuous princesses, psychotic cyborgs, tropical Eskimos, space Mormons, and a man who thinks it's a good idea to go 1/10th speed of light inside an atmosphere...just another day in the Chaos Quarter.

CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, book three in the series, available on Amazon, FREE for Kindle Umlinited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Now available at discount price, $.99, this weekend only!  CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, available on Amazon.


Keep an eye out for my latest book, THE BOYS OF THE BREACH, now available for pre-order on Amazon!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Pillaging hordes, promiscuous princesses, psychotic cyborgs, tropical Eskimos, space Mormons, and a man who thinks it's a good idea to go 1/10th speed of light inside an atmosphere...just another day in the Chaos Quarter.

CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, book three in the series, available on Amazon.  FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Far from home, missing your commander, outnumbered eight-hundred-to-one...sounds like just another day in the Chaos Quarter.

CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, available from Amazon.  FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Plagued by civil war, the curiously monarchical Maori 'Republic' has been looking for a sign to hope for eight long, bloody years.  That sign comes in the form of a marriage, between the king's daughter and the rebel leader.  Meant to bring peace by merging the factions, there are some who doubt something as superficial as a royal wedding can end the bloodshed.  And the princess involved might just be one of those people.

If that's not discomforting enough, there are forces outside the Republic, in the depths of the Chaos Quarter, who are bound and determined to see the wedding never happen.  They have a vested interest in seeing the Maori continue to tear themselves apart, and they're not about to see their designs ruined by a promiscuous Maori princess and a crew of Terran odd-balls...

CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, available on Amazon.  FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Harakoke ngati Wiremu, princess of the Maori Republic, has spent the last four years of her life livign in New York, safe from the civil war plaguing her people.  And she hasn't exactly been living a quiet life either.  Known for living the high life and taking advantage of the city's famous red-light districts, Harakoke is always on the lookout for a good time.  When word comes that she is to take part in an arranged marriage to end the war and save her people, she starts looking for one last fling before a life of duty and servility.  And the man she chooses is Rex Vahl himself...

But Rex's influence may be the last thing she needs.  His love of freedom has her asking questions she hasn't asked before:  Is her life hers, or the property of her people?  Does she exist to serve others as determined by her birth, or to serve herself as determined by choice?  And given a ravenous space Horde is after all of them, will she even live long enough to try and answer these questions?

CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, available from Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Something is tormenting wide swaths of the Chaos Quarter, something worse than the normal plague or pirates, lawlessness, and political instability.  A force is on the move, destroying cities, settlements, sometimes entire worlds.  They take what they need, leaving nothing behind.  Those they meet, they kill, and those that they leave alive usually wish they'd died early on.  What drives them. nobody knows.  What there goal is, nobody is sure.  But for some reason they've taken an interest in seeing the Maori Civil War continue, which puts them in direct conflict with Rex Vahl and his crew.  They are bound and determined to get the princess home so a truce can be made, and are going to have to survive one of the worst Hordes the universe has ever seen to do it...

CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, available on Amazon.  FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

For Second, figuring out how to be human is difficult enough.  She spent nearly a century deprived of free will, genetically engineered to be the perfect slave, before she was freed.  Now she's making strides and becoming more and more like a regular person, or as regular as someone in her situation can be.  But she faces a new challenge: attraction.  Long drawn to her captain and liberator, she finds herself in over her head emotionally when he takes up with another.  As if fighting off interstellar vermin isn't enough, she now has to try and piece together how to deal with jealousy.  And as is usually the case, her solutions tend to be blunt and unusual, to say the least...

CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, available on Amazon.  FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Jake Gaderi, a cyborg and exile from the world of Cyberdan, is used to getting stares.  As the only known cyborg in the Commonwealth, he's inevitably the center of attention.  He doesn't mind though, he's the sort of guy that doesn't mind being in the middle of it all.  But on his latest mission out into the Chaos Quarter he discovers that he's not as unique as he thinks, and that another of his people might be out-and-about, using his enhanced abilities to do devastating harm to innocent people.  Suddenly Jake is no long the odd-man-out, in fact, his knowledge of cyborg society and technology may be the only thing that saves Rex Vahl and his crew...

See for yourself in CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, book three in the series!  Now available in paperback.  Available of Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.

Also keep an eye out for my new western, THE DAY OF THE DEPUTY, now available for pre-order!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: 'This book is full of surprises! Relationships deepen and everyone gets a chance to shine and "save the day." Charters are deeply drawn and the dialogue sizzles. Action scenes are so well written you feel part of the battle.Can't wait for the next book!'

CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, available on Amazon, e-book and paperback.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon Review: "Good continuation of the series the first book being my favorite. I like the character Dynamics and development. Enjoy the different takes on each civilization and planets."

CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, available on Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review:

"The third book is as awesome as the first two, and it seems the author promises another. Love the characters, the plot and of course the action..."

CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, available on Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "Great sequel and hoping for more from this author. Sort of a cross between space faring James Bond and Horacio at the bridge."

CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, available on Amazon, in ebook or paperback.  FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "David Welch is still up to the Standards writing that he has impressed me to expect from his books. I like the questions he raised. Enjoy"

CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, available on Amazon in ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "I loved the story line. It had the same interesting characters working together. Found the interaction between Rex and Second being expanded was very satifiying."

CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, available of Amazon, in ebook or paperback.  FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "Another great sequel. Love the series. Can't wait for the next one !"

CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, available from Amazon in ebook or paperback.  FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "I love the characters and the adventures that they find themselves in...I hope David Welch writes a dozen more Chaos Quarter books! "

CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, available from Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "Loved it. Can't wait for the next one. "

CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "Really a great read. Looking forward to the next book. Will leave you wanting more. One of my favorite series. "

CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "And he is not done yet. I strongly advise reading these books. They get better with every book he puts out."

CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, available form Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "Great book as are all the books in the series can't wait for the next one to come out, please hurry. "

CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback. FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

DISCOUNT PRICE! This week only $.99. (5/3-5/7)

Tired of woke nonsense getting into your space opera? Looking for space chases, gunfights, close shaves, and pure entertainment? Looking for tough men and beautiful women doing badass, heroic things? You’ll find it all in CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

He's got a princess with a wandering eye that he has to get home to her fiancé, a crew that will follow him to death if they're not the cause of it, and an interstellar Horde chasing him every step of the way with nothing but death on their minds...just the kind of job he likes.

CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Pillaging hordes, promiscuous princesses, psychotic cyborgs, tropical Eskimos, space Mormons, and a man who thinks it’s a good idea to go 1/10th speed of light inside an atmosphere…just another day in the Chaos Quarter.

CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, book three in the series, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Far from home, missing your commander, outnumbered eight-hundred-to-one…sounds like just another day in the Chaos Quarter.

CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, available from Amazon!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Plagued by civil war, the curiously monarchical Maori 'Republic' has been looking for a sign to hope for eight long, bloody years. That sign comes in the form of a marriage, between the king's daughter and the rebel leader. Meant to bring peace by merging the factions, there are some who doubt something as superficial as a royal wedding can end the bloodshed. And the princess involved might just be one of those people.

If that's not discomforting enough, there are forces outside the Republic, in the depths of the Chaos Quarter, who are bound and determined to see the wedding never happen. They have a vested interest in seeing the Maori continue to tear themselves apart, and they're not about to see their designs ruined by a promiscuous Maori princess and a crew of Terran odd-balls...

CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


Also, keep an eye out for the newest book in the series, CHAOS QUARTER: SYNDICATE WAYS, available on Amazon August 16th!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Plagued by civil war, the curiously monarchical Maori 'Republic' has been looking for a sign to hope for eight long, bloody years. That sign comes in the form of a marriage, between the king's daughter and the rebel leader. Meant to bring peace by merging the factions, there are some who doubt something as superficial as a royal wedding can end the bloodshed. And the princess involved might just be one of those people.

If that's not discomforting enough, there are forces outside the Republic, in the depths of the Chaos Quarter, who are bound and determined to see the wedding never happen. They have a vested interest in seeing the Maori continue to tear themselves apart, and they're not about to see their designs ruined by a promiscuous Maori princess and a crew of Terran odd-balls...

CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


Also, keep an eye out for the newest book in the series, CHAOS QUARTER: SYNDICATE WAYS, available on Amazon August 16th!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Plagued by civil war, the curiously monarchical Maori 'Republic' has been looking for a sign to hope for eight long, bloody years. That sign comes in the form of a marriage, between the king's daughter and the rebel leader. Meant to bring peace by merging the factions, there are some who doubt something as superficial as a royal wedding can end the bloodshed. And the princess involved might just be one of those people.

If that's not discomforting enough, there are forces outside the Republic, in the depths of the Chaos Quarter, who are bound and determined to see the wedding never happen. They have a vested interest in seeing the Maori continue to tear themselves apart, and they're not about to see their designs ruined by a promiscuous Maori princess and a crew of Terran odd-balls...

CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


Also, keep an eye out for the newest book in the series, CHAOS QUARTER: SYNDICATE WAYS, available on Amazon August 16th!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Harakoke ngati Wiremu, princess of the Maori Republic, has spent the last four years of her life livign in New York, safe from the civil war plaguing her people. And she hasn't exactly been living a quiet life either. Known for living the high life and taking advantage of the city's famous red-light districts, Harakoke is always on the lookout for a good time. When word comes that she is to take part in an arranged marriage to end the war and save her people, she starts looking for one last fling before a life of duty and servility. And the man she chooses is Rex Vahl himself...

But Rex's influence may be the last thing she needs. His love of freedom has her asking questions she hasn't asked before: Is her life hers, or the property of her people? Does she exist to serve others as determined by her birth, or to serve herself as determined by choice? And given a ravenous space Horde is after all of them, will she even live long enough to try and answer these questions? 

CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Something is tormenting wide swaths of the Chaos Quarter, something worse than the normal plague or pirates, lawlessness, and political instability. A force is on the move, destroying cities, settlements, sometimes entire worlds. They take what they need, leaving nothing behind. Those they meet, they kill, and those that they leave alive usually wish they'd died early on. What drives them. nobody knows. What there goal is, nobody is sure. But for some reason they've taken an interest in seeing the Maori Civil War continue, which puts them in direct conflict with Rex Vahl and his crew. They are bound and determined to get the princess home so a truce can be made, and are going to have to survive one of the worst Hordes the universe has ever seen to do it...

CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

For Second, figuring out how to be human is difficult enough. She spent nearly a century deprived of free will, genetically engineered to be the perfect slave, before she was freed. Now she's making strides and becoming more and more like a regular person, or as regular as someone in her situation can be. But she faces a new challenge: attraction. Long drawn to her captain and liberator, she finds herself in over her head emotionally when he takes up with another. As if fighting off interstellar vermin isn't enough, she now has to try and piece together how to deal with jealousy. And as is usually the case, her solutions tend to be blunt and unusual, to say the least...

CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Jake Gaderi, a cyborg and exile from the world of Cyberdan, is used to getting stares. As the only known cyborg in the Commonwealth, he's inevitably the center of attention. He doesn't mind though, he's the sort of guy that doesn't mind being in the middle of it all. But on his latest mission out into the Chaos Quarter he discovers that he's not as unique as he thinks, and that another of his people might be out-and-about, using his enhanced abilities to do devastating harm to innocent people. Suddenly Jake is no long the odd-man-out, in fact, his knowledge of cyborg society and technology may be the only thing that saves Rex Vahl and his crew...

See for yourself in CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Lucius Alvadile owes everything to Rex Vahl; for taking him in, giving him a new life, even introducing him to his future wife! He's content to serves his number two on his missions, through he doesn't have much of a choice, given his residency status is contingent upon him doing so. But the way this mission is going, being number two isn't going to be enough. Lucius may soon find himself having to take command, and to weigh the life of the friend he owes so much with the mission he is honor-bound to complete. What choice he makes is anybody's guess. See for yourself in CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, available from Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Harakoke ngati Wiremu was raised a princess, until civil war broke out and ravaged her homeland. Send away for her own safety by her father, the king; she has spent the last four years living a charmed life in New York. And being the lively type, she's not been shy about enjoying the many pleasures and vices the city has to offer. Exposed to freedom, she now finds herself conflicted when word arrives or an arranged marriage between her and the rebel leader. She feels that as a princess she has a duty to her people, but can't help but realize that a woman truly free would not allow herself to be moved around like a pawn on a chess-board. And the fact that she's having casual sex with the captain taking her home really isn't simplifying the matter...

CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, book three of the Chaos Quarter series. Available on Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Something is tormenting wide swaths of the Chaos Quarter, something worse than the normal plague or pirates, lawlessness, and political instability. A force is on the move, destroying cities, settlements, sometimes entire worlds. They take what they need, leaving nothing behind. Those they meet, they kill, and those that they leave alive usually wish they'd died early on. What drives them. nobody knows. What there goal is, nobody is sure. But for some reason they've taken an interest in seeing the Maori Civil War continue, which puts them in direct conflict with Rex Vahl and his crew. They are bound and determined to get the princess home so a truce can be made, and are going to have to survive one of the worst Hordes the universe has ever seen to do it...

CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback. Available for Kindle Unlimited!


----------

